# 2017 Nautic Star 215



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

215 XTS NauticBay is the perfect crossover for freshwater and saltwater angling. Its wide 98-inch beam makes a stable fishing platform, but a svelte body that permeates tight fishing spots and is easy to garage. Features include the STAR Performance System, three-across jump seats, two aerated livewells, 20 rod holders, built-in tackle storage and two insulated fish boxes.

This boat comes with a 150 Evinrude that still has 7yrs of warranty. Please call or text John at 630.688.5990. *$34,995*


----------

